# Altivar 61 e-flex



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

How do you hook up a Altivar 61 e-flex to a profibus system. The altivar has the profibus card installed. I have entered the address i want to see on the Altivar. The address is from the control logix program. I cant seem to read the (word) say amps. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Double yuk. I've only done Altivars on Ethernet and DeviceNet They suck donkey balls to setup. If it was an AB you'd already be going. Sorry, guess I'm no help, but I felt like bichin anyhow.


----------



## jtashaffer (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks, it has been a bit of a challenge. Has anyone had any experience with this kind of setup?


----------



## Modiconuser (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm not very familiar with Profibus, as there isn't much at all over here. 

However, I would take a look at the following menu: [COM. SCANNER INPUT]
You should be able to designate what addresses you want going to the PLC from the drive. Motor current should be address 3204


----------



## Del (Feb 10, 2011)

As a regular Profibus designer, there actually is a resonable amount in north america, but its under the radar. Especially have been to the Chicago Siemens factory last week for an acceptance test, and seen an awful lot of Profibus going out the door.
Second, alot of the Profibus drives out there actually want to people to also set up the drive to put the parameters the communications card wants to see in a specific memory address, as the card looks at that memory area, and not all 1500 parameters on the modern drive.
One of the norms for this is the Profidrive template, which is a way of setting up the message (on the PLC), and the drive dependant on the application.
So that if the drive gets swopped out to another manufacturer its easier to set up the system. 

Now, the Profibus manual for the Altivar 61 can be found here:
http://www.download.schneider-electric.com/C1257307002C052F/all/5745E51F6F7F724CC1256FC4002D7A1B/$File/1755873.pdf
and contains this statement:


_The Profibus DP card for Altivar 61 / 71 drives only supports Type 5 (Byte-String 28) cyclic frames in PPO (Parameter Process Data-Object) format._
_Type 5 PPO cyclic frames feature 14 periodic variables that are used for 2 types of service:_
_- I/O exchanges (PZD)_
_- Aperiodic exchanges (PKW) for parameter setting, configuration and diagnostics_

So you need to setup PPO5 for the drive in the HWConfig; this uses a 28 Byte (or 14 Word) size frame, including the first 4 words for PKZ comms, which you won't require here (as per a further statement in the manual). Once you have the input and output addresses for your PPO5 drive in the HWConfig, it is easy to locate the position of the different data in the Profibus exchange:

Outputs (PQWxxx) :The control word starts at word offset5, the speed reference starts at word 6 of the output addresses reserved 
Inputs(PIWxxx): The status word starts at word offset 5, the speed feedback starts at word 6, and the configured 8 data you assign on the drive are available at words 7 to 14 of the input addresses reserved See the table page 24 of the said manual.

The above offset are for a siemens PLC.


----------

